# Dock diving at UKC Premier and Grand Champion happenings



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

9 month old Osy did very well at the UKC Premier show in Kalamazoo June 14-17. He earned his United Senior Jumper title and then he went on to earn his Un ited Senior Jumper Champion title and a Total Dog award(Conformation win plus performance event win). in one of the pictures, he jumped 20 feet 10 inches. Yesterday, his teammate Boogieman earned his 20th or 21st title and became a UKC Grand Champion as well as a UKC Weight Pull Champion. He also earned a Total Dog award. Enjoy!






Some of you on this board may have heard of the Judge in this picture. Honorable Lew Olson


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking good. Yep sure have heard of her, she's the one that told me I had to take Turtle off of all carbs. So I did........


----------

